# Cat Food, what to feed?



## HufflyPuffly (11 June 2020)

So I’ve got lost down the google rabbit hole 🙈! I want to feed a better quality food for the cats but have lost the will and don’t really know where to start.

Brands sold in supermarkets seem much the same when reading the ingredients. Went to looking at online pet stores selections and it’s bewildering 🙈. Then there’s raw? Plus I do need it to be cost efficient now I’m feeding four of the blighters!

Can anyone help? What do you feed? Asides from high meat content what else should I be looking for?

Pictures of the gang:


----------



## Rumtytum (11 June 2020)

Whatever you’re feeding the gang  so far seems to work!   Sorry don’t have a sensible/helpful answer 😊.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 June 2020)

Rumtytum said:



			Whatever you’re feeding the gang  so far seems to work!   Sorry don’t have a sensible/helpful answer 😊.
		
Click to expand...

Im shamed to say they’re fed Whiskers 🙈, which I know is pretty poor...

I think Squirrel could do with some better stuff after such a poor start in life, plus I’d like to know I’m doing what I can for them 🤷🏼‍♀️.


----------



## Lindylouanne (11 June 2020)

Canagan is an excellent grain free cat food. They do wet and dry and although it is a bit on the expensive side you won’t have smelly litter trays ever again 😁


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 June 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			Canagan is an excellent grain free cat food. They do wet and dry and although it is a bit on the expensive side you won’t have smelly litter trays ever again 😁
		
Click to expand...

None smelly trays is attractive now I have so many of the dam things 😂👍🏻.


----------



## julesjoy (11 June 2020)

One of my mum's cats has regular digestive issues and can only eat whisk as!

My cats would stage a revolt if I got rid of all junk food from their diets, so I now feed a mixture of grain free (sainsbury own brand tins and applaws dry food, also bonzita tetra packs have very high meat content, they won't touch the tins of those) and some whiskas and felix tins and pouches. Would love to feed raw or better quality but the cats would revolt, I have no storage and I couldn't afford it. Overall their diet is about 50/50 junk vs grain free/high meat.


----------



## julesjoy (11 June 2020)

Worth buying online, I use zooplus.


----------



## OldNag (11 June 2020)

I ha e settled on MeowingHeads or Core for mine . She seems to love both and I think the ingredients are fairly  ok.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 June 2020)

julesjoy said:



			One of my mum's cats has regular digestive issues and can only eat whisk as!

My cats would stage a revolt if I got rid of all junk food from their diets, so I now feed a mixture of grain free (sainsbury own brand tins and applaws dry food, also bonzita tetra packs have very high meat content, they won't touch the tins of those) and some whiskas and felix tins and pouches. Would love to feed raw or better quality but the cats would revolt, I have no storage and I couldn't afford it. Overall their diet is about 50/50 junk vs grain free/high meat.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm this is a worry I don’t want to spend a fortune and they turn their noses up at it! Hopefully I can transition them over, or even if 50% is better then that’s a start.




julesjoy said:



			Worth buying online, I use zooplus.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve seen this one, what do you buy from them?




OldNag said:



			I ha e settled on MeowingHeads or Core for mine . She seems to love both and I think the ingredients are fairly  ok.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you I’ll check them out 😊.


----------



## Lindylouanne (11 June 2020)

My yard cats won’t eat anything but Felix. Whiskers is poisonous, posh food is disgusting and god forbid if I give them human food. I’m obviously trying to kill them but they love and will do anything for cake 😂🍩


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 June 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			My yard cats won’t eat anything but Felix. Whiskers is poisonous, posh food is disgusting and god forbid if I give them human food. I’m obviously trying to kill them but they love and will do anything for cake 😂🍩
		
Click to expand...

😂

Why do I feel choosing a feed I’m happy with will only be the first challenge 😂🙈


----------



## Ownedby4horses (11 June 2020)

I was just googling to find out the name of the food that the vets usually have in stock, Hills. I think it’s quite expensive though.

Stumbled across this article which is quite interesting! I’ve learnt something I never knew whiskas wasn’t an ok choice. https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....cat-food-should-you-spend-more-on-posh-brands


----------



## chaps89 (11 June 2020)

I used to order from zooplus for my old boy. They were very cost effective.
I found some of the posh foods too rich for him, talk about stinky 
The applaws tins seemed to go down well with him and I thought the ingredient list always seemed quite sensible.
Lilys kitchen seemed to be an acceptable option that seemed better than whiskas etc but not too posh/rich. Though ironically enough, not sold by zooplus.
It does need to be a complete food (one to watch with apples especially - although they do a chicken and rice pouch which isn't a complete food but is good if one goes off their food a little or has an upset him etc)


----------



## NinjaPony (11 June 2020)

My cat liked Lily's Kitchen-good stuff, not the cheapest but always went down well. I used to use Iams when he was having a diabetic hypo episode as it's so high in carbs....


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 June 2020)

Mine (still call them mine even though they're my parents and I've moved out lol) are on Applawse wet and Poppy has the Applawse biscuits measured out at intervals during the day as she is prone to getting fat and binge eating. Spike is still on the kidney biscuits the Forest Cat went on when she developed kidney disease as for some reason he really likes them and perhaps now he is a senior it wont do him any harm
I've found their digestive systems are quite sensitive so have to be a bit careful with the quality of food. Hilariously we had a hedgehog visit when Spike was younger and my mum got cheap Felix food for it. Spike who is very selective about what he eats and will only entertain 2 of the multiple flavours of Applawse, kept shouting to be allowed the Felix! He was not over concerns it would upset his tummy but it would have been funny to see what he did. 
We chose Applawse as it has such a high natural meat content and doesnt smell nasty- I stayed somewhere who fed the cheap supermarket food and I really struggled with the smell it's so much more noticeable how nasty it is.
Poppys breeder had her on raw, we tried to persist with it (he wouldn't touch it 🙄) but after being given fish/ chicken after her spay for a couple of nights she went all snooty and decided she couldn't possibly deign to eat that so she ended up on Applawse too.

Oh and of course Dreamies absolutely must be given out on a nightly basis!

Ps. This thread needs even more photos to help us decide best recommendations!


----------



## PurBee (11 June 2020)

julesjoy said:



			Worth buying online, I use zooplus.
		
Click to expand...

i second this - i now use zooplus full meat and vitamins foods and have ditched the nasty grain and soy based crap thats sold in all supermarkets.
my animals are thriving sooo much within just a few months. cats and dogs.

my female cat of 10yrs who loved her ‘crack’ whiskas dry food - now on real meat food, has for the first time in her life started hunting birds and mice! Her skin issues have cleared up too. Their black coats gleam.

What they both really love so far, as she was sooo fussy is purizon dry cat food. Its grain free and they love the ‘wild boar’ flavour:

https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/cats/dry_cat_food/purizon_cat/839610

its on offer at the mo so i bought the 6.5kg bag. My fussy minx loves it ...having rejected other grain free high meat dry food Brands so definitely one to try for a fussy feline.

also they love Animonda Carny wet food tins - no grains or soya, loaded with real meat.
The fussy minx even loves it!

They do a ‘saver pack’ of large 800gram tins, which for 4 cats that you own, would be more ideal than the 400g smaller tins and very cost effective.

https://www.zooplus.ie/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/anomonda_carny/animonda_carny_adult/621775

Do the switch from the mainstream grain brands slowly if theyre super fussy. But mine switched immediately, despite being fussy, so its testament to Animonda carny for being so good. 
Its packed densely full of meat, rather than bits of ‘fake meat’ swimming around in a ‘sauce’ like most supermarket brands.

im spending a wee bit more than supermarket brands, but for the benefits theyre getting healthwise the extra pennies outlay per meal is worth it.

zooplus also show you the price of the food per kilo - so you can use that to compare what you currently pay per kilo, verses their prices.


----------



## Tala08 (11 June 2020)

From experience, what you want to feed them & what they want to eat might be two completely different things! I lost count of how many brands I tried with my fusspot before he settled on applaws. He still point blank refuses some of the flavours & won't touch anything in jelly either. He used to happily eat Felix but not now - I created a monster!! 😂

I recommend buying low quantities to start with. I thought I'd found one that he liked but after a few weeks he changed his mind again, just after I bought a large box of the stuff.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (12 June 2020)

The trouble with reading about that some cat food brands are not as good as others for cats, is that cats can't read.
Some cats can really be a pain in the arse when it comes to what they're willing to eat, and what they're not willing to eat, and this far, my late Dolly, and current Berta, is the 2 of my cats that have caused us the most problems with what they want to eat.

We had Dolly when I was a teenager, young adult, and she liked the food in the orange bag from Iams. She ate it for several years, and coming home with any other food was unacceptable. Then one day we opened a new orange bag, and Dolly said No, this is inedible!
Turned out that Iams had changed their recipes (and possibly also moved the production to Russia). I've repressed how long it took, and how many different small bags of other food we tried, before we found that Dolly thought that Hills w/d could be eaten more than just a handful of times.

Around 14 years ago we got Berta, she came with a small bag of food, but after 2 or 3 days in our home, she found the older cats bowl with Hills w/d, which our cats had been eating since Dolly decided it was what cats could eat. After that Berta refused to eat any more of her food, and instead happily ate Hills w/d for around 12 years.
Around 2 years ago, we opened a new bag of w/d, and suddenly she didn't want it any more. We thought it was the same story all over again, and presumed they'd changed something with the recipe or production, and tried to find another cat food that she would approve of.

By the way, we also have a second cat, Cilla, but she loves all cat food, so with her the problem is that she needs a food which makes her feel full on the daily recommended ration. But since Hills is quite expensive, we decided to try and find a new food for both of them.

One of the brands we tried was Applawse, which both Berta and Cilla liked, but Cilla ate her whole daily ration for breakfast, several days in a row, and Berta also wanted more than the daily rations, so that didn't work.
At the end, there was one type of Bozita food that Berta ate most days, and Cilla ate another type of Bozita, but even though it was for older cats that doesn't move as much as they used to, Cilla did go up a bit in weight.

But last summer Berta stopped eating again, and this time she behaved as if she was sick, so I took her to the veterinarian thinking it was the the end to be honest. After staying at the emergency clinic for some days, without them finding anything wrong, she started to eat a little again, and over a week later blood tests they'd sent to Germany came back showing she was very low on B12.

After she came home, she's eaten (I had to write it up on a list for when I spoke to the veterinarian about what we had tried, so I thought I might as well share the list with you, too):

Hills i/d, first in cans, then pouches, then dry. All types only edible for a few days each.
Then the veterinarian recommended we tried allergy food.
Hills z/d in cans, ate for 2 days, then less and less, until she refused completely.
I think it is Royal Canin that makes Anallergenic, dry food, which she ate for 1 week, then she started to eat less, and less...

We tried buying a new bag of Hills w/d (dry food), she ate it, for awhile, but never a full daily ration, and it was just, meh, so back to the store again.
Hills d/d (dry food made on more expensive duck meat + green peas), she really liked it. Ate it for 2 weeks, but then her kidneys decided they didn't like that food.

Hills k/d dry food, she seemed to like it somewhat, for a week or two, then less, and less.
Hills c/d dry food, ate okay for awhile, then nope.

Back to k/d, with a few bits of d/d, which she ate for some months, then only k/d.

So, currently Berta (who by the way still needs to get tiny bits of B12 pills as a supplement) eats k/d, mostly dry, sometimes from pouches, and occasionally she decides that she instead needs to eat some of Cilla's food, who is currently back on Hills Weight reduction, since Hills Metabolic made her go up a bit again.


----------



## julesjoy (12 June 2020)

I order the app laws dry food from zooplus, generally they have a special offer on making it about £10 cheaper than pets at home. I also get the Bozita tetra paks from there. Very easy to get distracted by cat fountains and toys though.


----------



## ihatework (12 June 2020)

In all my years of cat ownership I’ve never really thought about it much. They got felix or whiskers from the supermarket, whichever was on offer at the time. They have all eaten it, looked well and lived until an old age. So it can’t be all that bad 🤷‍♀️

When I got my rather young, scrawny, cat-flu, preloved daft buy (who turned out to be awesome), we went through trials and tribulations of what he would actually eat and if he ate it whether it gave him projectile diarrhoea or not. Didn’t leave us many options but Applaws pouches were a winner.

Fast forward a year and his guts have settled down and he is a little less fussy. Now (in an effort to save some ££) they are on Sheba pouches (prob similar quality to felix in posher packing 😂) and Purina One biscuits.

The Applaws was seriously good quality food but requires a second mortgage to feed multiple cats on!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 June 2020)

Thank you all, lots to think about, not least if they will eat whatever I try! They do all do well on Whiskas to be fair but will see if I can find something thats a nice balance of quality/cost/will they eat it.

These two ragamuffins say thank you and Dreamies are always the answer!


----------



## DirectorFury (12 June 2020)

My boy cat has a similar backstory to Squirrel - kitten found alone at 5 weeks, most cat food gives him the runs and he also poos blood when that happens.

There are only 3 things he can eat: cooked/raw meat, Acana biscuits, or Orijen biscuits. We settled on Acana as it’s a tiny bit cheaper! He’s not a fussy type though so I don’t know how they’d fare with a picky cat.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (12 June 2020)

Oh, don't know how I could forget to tell you about the time when we had 3 moggies, who had made us believe that they would eat everything we served them (as long as we weren't trying to hide any pills inside of the food, of course). Until one Christmas when my mum had decided to buy several small, and at that time expensive, tins of Sheba, to give them as a special treat on Christmas, and some days after that. 



All 3 of them refused to eat any Sheba at all. Mum was so disappointed.


----------



## Milliechaz (12 June 2020)

I have a cattery and can honestly say the cats fed on supermarket brands enjoy their food a lote more (and have better poo's) than those on the higher end brand food. 

The favorites as in most enjoyed (as far as my experience of looking after multiple cats daily goes) is Felix doubly delicious and Gourmet Pearle. 

Prescription diets are a different matter obviously and you will always get some cats (like people) whose tummy gets upset by certain things but I think if they are happy, healthy and enjoying their supermarket brands leave them on it.


----------



## ecb89 (12 June 2020)

My old girl was fed on whiskers and felix and she lived a happy healthy life until the age of 18 when a tooth abscess meant she had to be put to sleep.
Current cat eats whiskers, gravy only, and turns her nose up at posh cat food


----------



## Quigleyandme (12 June 2020)

A ginger tom of about 8 or 9 years old came with the farm I bought last year.  He is friendly for a farm cat but had never been allowed in the house.  My first mistake was to buy him a plush cat bed and put it inside the broken plastic laundry basket he slept in on the floor of the hay shed. I started to let him come in for a warm by the fire some evenings.  He now sleeps on the sofa on a marino and possum throw or on my bed and has me up and down letting him out and then letting him in. He snores.  He used to wolf down the supermarket own brand cat food I bought him but now can only eat Whiskers or Go Cat pouches but not all the pouch and not all the flavours in the box.  He can eat a whole Mon Petit pouch which is like a teaspoon full and takes half an hour to extract from the pouch.  I introduced him to dry food which he now likes but again only Whiskers and Go Cat with meaty parcels or tender morsels or some such marketing bunkum will do.  I used to put his food in the hay shed but he let rats eat it so I put it by the back door and he let crows eat it so now it is in the kitchen and I supplement my state mandated daily exercise by getting up to let him in and out every half hour for a little pick.  He yowls and miaows and purrs incessantly and sheds like he’s losing his stuffing.  I watch the nesting swifts dive bomb him as he saunters across the yard muttering “Go on get him” but I kind of like him really.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 June 2020)

These stories are fantastic 😂.

So I nipped out to my local farm and pet store and got some mid priced grain free dry food (same sort of ingredients/ percentages as Canagan but a bit cheaper) and some raw food to try.

Everyone (asides from Tiger who has not left my bed all day!) has sampled the dry food and declared it tasty so far! Raw they are being suspicious of and is apparently not as exciting... I think if the dry food is successful then that will be something, just need to see how Squirrels tum copes with it now.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 June 2020)

Tiger has decided to join us, she's eaten both the dry and raw so fairly successful first try at some 'healthier' food!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (12 June 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Tiger has decided to join us, she's eaten both the dry and raw so fairly successful first try at some 'healthier' food!
		
Click to expand...

Mumbles for myself **they are just trying to cradle her into false security thinking the experiment changing to healthier food is going to be easy peasy**

Seriously though, fingers crossed that the change of foods goes well.


----------



## Leo Walker (12 June 2020)

Pets at home used to do a really reasonably priced high meat dry food which I fed mine on. After a fairly long and protracted battle of wills he's now raw fed and looks amazing for it!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 June 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Mumbles for myself **they are just trying to cradle her into false security thinking the experiment changing to healthier food is going to be easy peasy**

Seriously though, fingers crossed that the change of foods goes well.
		
Click to expand...

This is my suspicion but I will wait and see, I might still give them some Whiskas wet food as they do do ok on it (plus I have a tonne to use up!).



Leo Walker said:



			Pets at home used to do a really reasonably priced high meat dry food which I fed mine on. After a fairly long and protracted battle of wills he's now raw fed and looks amazing for it!
		
Click to expand...

Oh interesting I thought Pets at Home might be quite pricey, I'm going to price check against what I've paid at Farm and Pet, the online stores and Pets at Home if the cats carry on eating it!

I thought they'd love raw being more natural, but mine don't seem that excited by it so far?


----------



## FinnishLapphund (12 June 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			...
I thought they'd love raw being more natural, but mine don't seem that excited by it so far?
		
Click to expand...

But have you checked if the stars is aligned, which position the moon is in, and asked the fairies if today was the right day to serve raw?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 June 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			But have you checked if the stars is aligned, which position the moon is in, and asked the fairies if today was the right day to serve raw?
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂

Apparently I did not, as the raw food has been deemed not edible so far by anyone but Tiger...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 June 2020)

The wee pest is trying to butter me up 😂


----------



## FinnishLapphund (12 June 2020)

Aww!


----------



## windand rain (12 June 2020)

My cat would only eat cat food. No raw not a chance with human and if he didn't fancy the brand in he had in the morning at night he would turn his nose up and kill a songbird didnt eat it but he knew I hated him doing it. He was a real horror but We both adored him. He might eat a brand of food for a few days but as soon as you bought more than 1 tin/packet etc he would say no


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 June 2020)

She thinks this jumper is the best thing in the world 🥰


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 June 2020)

windand rain said:



			My cat would only eat cat food. No raw not a chance with human and if he didn't fancy the brand in he had in the morning at night he would turn his nose up and kill a songbird didnt eat it but he knew I hated him doing it. He was a real horror but We both adored him. He might eat a brand of food for a few days but as soon as you bought more than 1 tin/packet etc he would say no
		
Click to expand...

Mine so far haven’t really been that picky... I feel I might be creating the problem / four food monsters 😂🙈


----------



## Lindylouanne (12 June 2020)

I want another kitten.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 June 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			I want another kitten.
		
Click to expand...

The answer is always get a kitten!


----------



## windand rain (12 June 2020)

I would love another ktten am more a cat person than dog person but I don't like the smell of litter trays in the house and would be unfair to expect a young kitten to live outside or to have to do both live in when we are here and out when we are not


----------



## Sussexbythesea (12 June 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			I want another kitten.
		
Click to expand...

Me too 💗


----------



## Sussexbythesea (12 June 2020)

Mine really only like Felix pouches and mainly fish flavours. Dry food I often give a few Felix mix or Dreamies and vary other dry food depending on what’s on offer at Pets at Home. They don’t seem to like the more expensive pouches like Lily’s Kitchen or Applaws and I’m not complaining. I’m convinced Felix is the equivalent of McDonalds but my last two lived to 16 and 18 on a similar diet.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 June 2020)

I want a kitten! Fingers crossed I manage to find a new job I'm hopefully getting a ragdoll around October time. Obviously if not I'll unfortunately have to tell the breeder whose waiting list I'm on I cant have one this time around :'(
Can we have some more Huffle photos you know just to fully view her to ensure we are making the right recommendations for food 😉


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 June 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I want a kitten! Fingers crossed I manage to find a new job I'm hopefully getting a ragdoll around October time.
Can we have some more Huffle photos you know just to fully view her to ensure we are making the right recommendations for food 😉
		
Click to expand...

😂


You know you are obligated to so many kitten pics if you get a Ragdoll in Oct 😍😍😍.


----------



## Flyermc (12 June 2020)

anyone used this?

https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/...d-raw-cat-food-chicken-200g-(800g-rehydrated)


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 June 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			😂
View attachment 49665

You know you are obligated to so many kitten pics if you get a Ragdoll in Oct 😍😍😍.
		
Click to expand...

Queen of the manor on her throne 😂

I really hope I can get one, using a little bit of my redundancy payment combined with birthday money I can finally get one but obviously wont until I have a new job i follow the breeder on Facebook and she keeps posting kitten photos its making me extra broody 😍

Apparently my parents tried Poppy with a tiny bit of ice cream this evening and despite being greedy madam turned her nose up at it! Yet my dear sadly no longer with us little girl who we suspected of being at least part Forest Cat, used to sit and wait whenever she heard the desert bowls knowing a little ice cream was coming she would occasionally even tremble with excitement


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 June 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Queen of the manor on her throne 😂

I really hope I can get one, using a little bit of my redundancy payment combined with birthday money I can finally get one but obviously wont until I have a new job i follow the breeder on Facebook and she keeps posting kitten photos its making me extra broody 😍

Apparently my parents tried Poppy with a tiny bit of ice cream this evening and despite being greedy madam turned her nose up at it! Yet my dear sadly no longer with us little girl who we suspected of being at least part Forest Cat, used to sit and wait whenever she heard the desert bowls knowing a little ice cream was coming she would occasionally even tremble with excitement
		
Click to expand...

Oh I hope you can get one 🥰.



Huffle is always after my food!


----------



## Tala08 (12 June 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Oh I hope you can get one 🥰.

View attachment 49680

Huffle is always after my food!
		
Click to expand...

Now that's a Throne!! 😊


----------



## JennBags (13 June 2020)

OMG, I never knew feeding a cat could be so complicated. I've just rehomed an outside cat for my yard, Desmond, he's 10 years old, very timid and was delivered yesterday. I've not really seen him much yet, he was hiding behind a box in his crate.  Today I need to go and get him some more food, he came with some Purina biscuits and Felix pouches but doesn't sound like this is the best diet.  Better just get a few small selections and see how he gets on.  He's being crated 24/7 at the moment, fed morning and evening and I'm to let him out a week on Monday then pray he come back!

What's that you say? You need a picture?  Oh ok then 😁


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2jb6zWN


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (13 June 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Oh I hope you can get one 🥰.

View attachment 49680

Huffle is always after my food!
		
Click to expand...

Ah that is a much more fitting throne for such a regal queen 😂 I really hope I can get one too.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (13 June 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Ah that is a much more fitting throne for such a regal queen 😂 I really hope I can get one too.
		
Click to expand...

She loves her throne 😂🤩, unfortunately little one apparently can get up there now too 🙈, she’s definitely going to be trouble!



Raw is a definite no 🤦🏼‍♀️, will try some different wet food...


----------



## wren123 (13 June 2020)

OMG I'm not a cat person but I want one now..


----------



## HufflyPuffly (13 June 2020)

wren123 said:



			OMG I'm not a cat person but I want one now..
		
Click to expand...

Muhahahaha and so it begins, cats will always win you over 🤪😂🐱🐈🐈🐈


----------



## wren123 (13 June 2020)

And I blame you and HufflyPuffly!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (13 June 2020)

wren123 said:



			And I blame you and HufflyPuffly!
		
Click to expand...

😂 Ragdolls are something else! Amazing breed 🥰, though I love my moggies too x


----------



## Ownedby4horses (13 June 2020)

They are so lovely. I love Ragdolls (and Maine coons). I have to share,  I stumbled across pictures of Norwegian Forest cats earlier today, they are something else! Approx weight for a male is 10kgs.


----------



## Michen (13 June 2020)

I feel Appleaws. Bob is just free fed the biscuits and eats about 15 pounds a month worth. He is a picture of health.


----------



## Cloball (13 June 2020)

Our have always had supermarket food really until my mum's elderly cat refused to eat unless she was a)at the table with the humans, and b)eating the human food off the c)human plate. So she got blended roast chicken with gravy and white fish (you used to be able to get frozen white fish cubes at the supermarket) she also tried curry (did not approve 🙄) and she loved cheese, marmite toast and yoghurt. At this point she was 19 and given 6 weeks to live due to cancer and lived to 21. My grandma's cat lived to 26 on supermarket food and the local rat population.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (14 June 2020)

Sorry for poop talk at this time of a morning! Squirrels were looking loads better from the grain free dry (though I’m not sure they are eating as much of it as they would whiskas). 

Then I tried her on some Harrington’s (Aldi has it as a special buy, it said all natural and meaty so thought I’d try). Well Squirrel went nuts for it, but initial poop after was really soft (but no more blood)? Could it be all the food swapping? She’s had some Whiskas too so not just a straight swap?


----------



## FinnishLapphund (14 June 2020)

I hope you're not asking me. After around 35 years of cat owning, I think that if the cats want to eat it, the pooping and peeing works okay on it, and their weight stays okay on it, just praise the lord/offer a sacrifice to your lucky stars, and feed it to them.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (14 June 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			I hope you're not asking me. After around 35 years of cat owning, I think that if the cats want to eat it, the pooping and peeing works okay on it, and their weight stays okay on it, just praise the lord/offer a sacrifice to your lucky stars, and feed it to them.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, forget that / I used in the reply above, it is cats we're talking about, it is probably best if you do both. And if you want to throw in a May the odds always be in my favour Wiccan dance, go for it. Then feed your cats.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (14 June 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Actually, forget that / I used in the reply above, it is cats we're talking about, it is probably best if you do both. And if you want to throw in a May the odds always be in my favour Wiccan dance, go for it. Then feed your cats.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 June 2020)

So my house now looks like a pet shop with all the different cat foods to trial 😂🙈.

Raw is still being hit or miss, I’m trying to sneak it into the whiskas and they have eaten some of it.

Harringtons is still like crack to them all 🙈 positives though are despite looser poo than ideal for Squirrel it doesn’t smell and no blood.

My zooplus order came today so we now have Bozita kitten food (Huffs and Squirrel say lovely!). Plus Applaws and Animonda adult food for the older ones to try when they come in from murdering things!

Dry food is being somewhat shunned now though after initial scoffing...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 June 2020)

Pictures to make it interesting 😊


----------



## FinnishLapphund (15 June 2020)

Aww, they're so pretty!  

Your home sounds like how my home have been more than once during my cat owning. I think I'm still scarred by the experiences, as those who can count might have figured out by reading my previous replies, only the last year I've had 8 types of Hills cat food (one of them in both cans, pouches, and as dry), 1 Royal Canin dry, and either 3 or 4 types of Bozita dry, available in my home. And then I've not even mentioned the several types, and tastes, of cat treats... 

I like your attempt at sneakily introducing raw food by hiding it in their usual Whiskas. Fingers crossed they fall for the trick long enough to actually get used to eating it.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 June 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Aww, they're so pretty! 

Your home sounds like how my home have been more than once during my cat owning. I think I'm still scarred by the experiences, as those who can count might have figured out by reading my previous replies, only the last year I've had 8 types of Hills cat food (one of them in both cans, pouches, and as dry), 1 Royal Canin dry, and either 3 or 4 types of Bozita dry, available in my home. And then I've not even mentioned the several types, and tastes, of cat treats...

I like your attempt at sneakily introducing raw food by hiding it in their usual Whiskas. Fingers crossed they fall for the trick long enough to actually get used to eating it.
		
Click to expand...

I feel like I'm creating issues by trying to be a better cat owner lol!

Raw + Whiskas has been relatively successful but I'm not convinced they will eat it on it's own, not sure I'll buy anymore of it after I've used this pack up...


----------



## JenniD (19 June 2020)

While we're on the subject of cats and to save boring people to death with a new thread, does anyone know if cats can get dementia? We have 2 cats that we rescued 12 years ago from a nutter on an adjacent farm that never fed them, wormed them etc., after a lot of hissing and spitting for a few months they eventually came in the back door and ate and eventually lived with us and our greyhound. Both females from the same litter...Fang like a British short hair and Fluff black long hair and white socks. We don't know what age they were when we rescued them, but I've noticed that Fluff - less savage than Fang - makes weird noises and stares at walls. Both are checked once a year by the vet. Both eat very well. I'm wondering if Fluff's eyesight is as good as it should be, but she's not bumping into things. Anyone come across anything like this? They could be anything from 13 to 16 years old so it might be a normal ageing process.


----------



## JenniD (19 June 2020)

While we're on the subject of cats and to save boring people to death with a new thread, does anyone know if cats can get dementia? We have 2 cats that we rescued 12 years ago from a nutter on an adjacent farm that never fed them, wormed them etc., after a lot of hissing and spitting for a few months they eventually came in the back door and ate and eventually lived with us and our greyhound. Both females from the same litter...Fang like a British short hair and Fluff black long hair and white socks. We don't know what age they were when we rescued them, but I've noticed that Fluff - less savage than Fang - makes weird noises and stares at walls. Both are checked once a year by the vet. Both eat very well. I'm wondering if Fluff's eyesight is as good as it should be, but she's not bumping into things. Anyone come across anything like this? They could be anything from 13 to 16 years old so it might be a normal ageing process.


----------



## JenniD (19 June 2020)

Oops! sorry...it's duplicated itself!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (19 June 2020)

Well mine like to chatter and stare at nothing just to freak me out I think! My older two are only 6 and Tiger has always done it, however, if it's a new behaviour then maybe ask the vets to check her out? I do think they can get dementia.

However, you have committed a cardinal sin of not posting pictures!


----------



## Lindylouanne (19 June 2020)

Yes they do get dementia. Holly (my avatar) who I lost last month at 17 was completely doolally and really couldn’t remember if I had fed her 3 minutes, 3 hours or 3 days ago. It got so bad in the end she would rush from bowl to bowl while I was putting the food out for my other three because she would forget she had taken a mouthful out of her own. My next eldest who is 15 next week is also starting to show signs and meows constantly for no reason as soon as I go to bed.


----------



## JenniD (19 June 2020)

I'm always committing cardinal sins! I don't have a clue how to add pix to anything!...a bit of a dinosaur I'm afraid. I'll ask my daughter. Thanks for that though. I may just take her to the vet, but at the moment they're only dealing with emergencies and I have a feeling that staring at walls and sounding like a banshee might not qualify! She's happy and purring and emptying herself ok...so I'll see how it goes. Love the pic of yours though...is she/he a Birman or Ragdoll?


----------



## JenniD (19 June 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			Yes they do get dementia. Holly (my avatar) who I lost last month at 17 was completely doolally and really couldn’t remember if I had fed her 3 minutes, 3 hours or 3 days ago. It got so bad in the end she would rush from bowl to bowl while I was putting the food out for my other three because she would forget she had taken a mouthful out of her own. My next eldest who is 15 next week is also starting to show signs and meows constantly for no reason as soon as I go to bed.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh! That's so sad sorry about that. Having beloved animals can be so difficult when they're ill or old.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (19 June 2020)

JenniD said:



			I'm always committing cardinal sins! I don't have a clue how to add pix to anything!...a bit of a dinosaur I'm afraid. I'll ask my daughter. Thanks for that though. I may just take her to the vet, but at the moment they're only dealing with emergencies and I have a feeling that staring at walls and sounding like a banshee might not qualify! She's happy and purring and emptying herself ok...so I'll see how it goes. Love the pic of yours though...is she/he a Birman or Ragdoll?
		
Click to expand...

Mine are starting to do more routine visits now so maybe ring and see if they'll see her? Good that she seems otherwise ok .

Huffle is a Ragdoll with a smidge of Maine Coon, the rest are moggies of indeterminate breeding lol.

@Lindylouanne  that's so sad, bless her 17 was a great age though!


----------



## JenniD (19 June 2020)

A friend of mine had a Ragdoll and she was very vocal - almost human! - and my daughter's best friend has a Maine Coon (Socrates!) that is ginormous! Think they must be the biggest cats on the planet.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (19 June 2020)

Huffle is very chatty (though so are the rest, maybe its me 😂), she's nine months now and a fair bit bigger than the other already! It's funny we always had dogs growing up but I can't imagine not having the cats now.


----------



## DSB (19 June 2020)

What ever the "little *******",will eat,the cupboard is full of tins that he ate once or twice,lulling me into a state of delusion.i now have regular cleanout and donate to our local cat rescue.


----------



## MagicMelon (20 June 2020)

I dont feed my Bengals wet food at all, occassionally they'll get a piece of cooked chicken, a prawn or tuna but otherwise its a bowl of Royal Canin biscuits which aren't cheap. I figure expensive is better when it comes to cat food! Mine have a bowl out at all times so they just pick whenever they like, never get fat doing it this way and avoids the mewing around food times you'd get with feeding a proper meal.


----------



## smolmaus (3 July 2020)

I've been trying to do some research in this area. Hopefully adopting a couple of cats in 6 weeks or so once we get moved house! 

All previous cats when I was younger were on Felix or dry Iams but would like to do a bit better now I am in charge of purchasing and procurement. So far I have some selection packs of animonda carny, bozita, feringa and smilla in my zooplus basket plus a jumbo box of Felix for when the inevitable happens. They'll have been on the McDonalds when they were in the sanctuary so at least that's one I know they'll eat!


HufflyPuffly said:



			Pictures to make it interesting 😊
View attachment 49878

View attachment 49879

Click to expand...

This is NOT helping me be patient...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (3 July 2020)

smolmaus said:



			I've been trying to do some research in this area. Hopefully adopting a couple of cats in 6 weeks or so once we get moved house!

All previous cats when I was younger were on Felix or dry Iams but would like to do a bit better now I am in charge of purchasing and procurement. So far I have some selection packs of animonda carny, bozita, feringa and smilla in my zooplus basket plus a jumbo box of Felix for when the inevitable happens. They'll have been on the McDonalds when they were in the sanctuary so at least that's one I know they'll eat!

This is NOT helping me be patient... 

Click to expand...

How exciting! We need pictures when they arrive 🥰.

We seem to have settled on grain free dry and bonzita wet, which is agreeing with everyone! Though I still have back up whiskas in 😜

Have got some Wild Freedom dry for them but although they all love it, it goes straight through wee Squirrel 🙈, so they’re only have a little bit at a time lol.






Cat storage solutions!


----------

